# Bike work spaces or your garage setup



## FCLINDER (Sep 27, 2005)

So this was done on RM a few weeks back and I wanted to see what kind of setups are here on MTBR. RM had some really nice setups!!!! Post pics of you bike work spaces or your garage setup.

Here is mine:


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

cool idea, I'll post mine when I get home.


----------



## Strike the primer (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice Wheel Barrel!


----------



## FCLINDER (Sep 27, 2005)

Vulgar Display of Power said:


> Nice Wheel Barrel!


Blue is my favorite color!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cult Hero (Apr 30, 2007)

well, I just finished building a garage addition on my house and my bikes played a huge part in the design. I don't have a designated space, but you get the idea. Some of these are mid build, things have come together a little more recently.


----------



## ehansen007 (Sep 8, 2006)

*My Garage*

FCLINDER, love the Repsol RR. Wanna race? Only in a straight line of course and only for 1/8 mile! I know that's my only shot!


----------



## FCLINDER (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice, I am looking to put in Cabinets soon too.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I live above a 3 car garage with a 15 ft ceiling at my parent's house, the garage is all mine. Compared to you guys I am a mess, between a screen printing business, tools, and bikes my garage is a disaster, time to go clean


----------



## ScottJensen (Nov 24, 2006)

wonders of college...


----------



## FCLINDER (Sep 27, 2005)

ehansen007 said:


> FCLINDER, love the Repsol RR. Wanna race? Only in a straight line of course and only for 1/8 mile! I know that's my only shot!


Nice bike man!!!! I will have to past on the race. Don't do that kind of thing anymore. I want something slower and more up right now.


----------



## amor587 (Dec 9, 2004)

Damn you got recessed lighting in your garage.... nice!


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

i make space...


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

ScottJensen said:


> wonders of college...


I ment to ask on ridemonkey, but has your bike ever jump into bed with you unexpected?


----------



## freerider06 (Feb 13, 2007)

haha i have that same pic of kirt in my dorm room!


----------



## ScottJensen (Nov 24, 2006)

freerider06 said:


> haha i have that same pic of kirt in my dorm room!


got it outta decline that they had at the library :thumbsup: cant beat that.

mtb_biker, to answer your question, only once, not the v-10 though. when i had my bullit up there fell over one time and pedal nailed my leg pretty hard. usually just throw a stap around it and the wood in the back to make sure theres no accidents on drunken nights:thumbsup:


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

So, heres mine. super messy, but I got a lot of stuff and not enough space. I can build almost 2 complete bikes out of the spare parts I have too. {see pics}









Entertainment for the garage! ($10.00 at a garage sale) 








stuff on teh walls
























{Spare stuff}


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

zzzzOMG Look how many reflectors!!!! You have a gold mine there buddy...


----------



## freerider06 (Feb 13, 2007)

yea may i even ask why you have so many reflectors?haha


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

freerider06 said:


> yea may i even ask why you have so many reflectors?haha


maybe this is stupid, but its superstition. I keep them from every bike, as like good luck?


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

ScottJensen said:


> got it outta decline that they had at the library :thumbsup: cant beat that.
> 
> mtb_biker, to answer your question, only once, not the v-10 though. when i had my bullit up there fell over one time and pedal nailed my leg pretty hard. usually just throw a stap around it and the wood in the back to make sure theres no accidents on drunken nights:thumbsup:


is that a poly dorm or is it off campus? could you PM me some info about the cycling team and where you can keep your bike when at school.. i have some more questions but..


----------



## GETSTUPID (Feb 10, 2007)

I think they would make for better luck if they were on the bike lol.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

my current mess. at least they get their own room...


----------



## fert (Jan 1, 2007)

nice glory


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

ehansen007 said:


> FCLINDER, love the Repsol RR. Wanna race? Only in a straight line of course and only for 1/8 mile! I know that's my only shot!


i'll take you up on that. we love to go fast....


----------



## GETSTUPID (Feb 10, 2007)

WCH that bike is sick! Just lookin at it scares the $hit out of me!


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i'll take you up on that. we love to go fast....


Can I get some of that action? 
Mine is stock...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

cranberry said:


> Mine is stock...


mine is far from it and i'm not sure i could beat that. i've never raced an actual drag bike....


----------



## glenjoyrosana (Apr 11, 2007)

ScottJensen said:


> wonders of college...


I guess you have an angry girlfriend out there.


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> mine is far from it and i'm not sure i could beat that. i've never raced an actual drag bike....


Yeah I could EASILY see you are FAR from stock. That is one of the best looking air/oil Gixers I have ever seen. (91 parts?)What kind of frame is that?
Mine:
Best 1/4mile 7:13 @199 (single stage N2O) It could be faster but it's set up to run 4:90 index 1/8th mile.
I had a 3 stage set up but it was blowing away the rear tire on the third stage.
It was 4:60'n the 1/8 mile before smok'n the rear. Just a _little_ scary spinn'n the rear tire at 175 mph:eekster:


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

WCH I didnt know you had a kona dawg. those are nice.


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

Very nice tool box,i got one :thumbsup: , i would be worried about the bikes falling on the car 



Cult Hero said:


> well, I just finished building a garage addition on my house and my bikes played a huge part in the design. I don't have a designated space, but you get the idea. Some of these are mid build, things have come together a little more recently.


----------



## downhillross13 (Jun 21, 2006)

hey michelin man, what type of hooks are those you got for your rigs?? sets them up nicely


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

My rats nest...


----------



## PALMEJ1 (Nov 24, 2005)

this is whare the magic happens.... come on, I had to say it


----------



## frankenstein406 (May 11, 2007)

todd_freeride said:


> So, heres mine. super messy, but I got a lot of stuff and not enough space. I can build almost 2 complete bikes out of the spare parts I have too. {see pics}
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol the reflectors is the first thing i throw away on a bike, why do you keep them?


----------



## Jaydog97 (Apr 24, 2007)

*I had a garage once*

I liked it alot. Bikes were out of the frame on the right.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

one recurring theme......no bikes locked up......every now and again you read where soemeone breaks into a garage and takes a bike....get some locks

especially if you are in a dorm room.....


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

My garage is pretty messy right now, but it's a little one car garage, and there's usually a Chevy Trailblazer EXT parked in there.

Hey SMT, that's what renter's insurance is for


----------



## dv8cam (Oct 27, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> my current mess. at least they get their own room...


I love the headset grease marks on the carpet. True marks of a biker!


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

i just use my living room parents kill me...........


----------



## ehansen007 (Sep 8, 2006)

Yeah, I'll race ya Cranberry. As long as you do the quarter and I'll do the 1/8 mile! I've got to sub 7s on mine but it's all stock with a 240 on the back. Added a lot of weight. Still, she's no slouch! And FCLINDER, check out the warrior. That's the way I went when I wanted to get rid of the RPM temptation of the 600. More guys go from sportbikes to Warriors because it's all sportbike suspension with a V-Twin. Check it out!


----------



## Cult Hero (Apr 30, 2007)

ah, no worries. They are up in the joists. I can do pullups off the hooks.


----------



## godspeed710 (May 3, 2007)

see ya on the high way


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

Home sweet home, but missing two bikes from the pictures. The bike on the ground is my wifes, she believes dealing with the lock and cable is too much of a hassle.


----------



## tadrscin (Jul 13, 2005)

Here's mine with locks.


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

tadrscin said:


> Here's mine with locks.


Wow, I definitely like your set up, it looks very clean and simple. Great job. It makes me want to redo my garage... :thumbsup:


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

here's a cherry garage/workspace for bikes. no prizes for naming it. but it's worth seeing again.


----------



## tadrscin (Jul 13, 2005)

twouareks said:


> Wow, I definitely like your set up, it looks very clean and simple. Great job. It makes me want to redo my garage... :thumbsup:


Thanks, I'm pretty happy with it. I've got 2 more hoist mounts to put up for our soon to be built DJ bikes. I've also got one more flourescent light to put up and then I'll run both cords to the ceiling light so they'll be powered by the light switch.


----------



## uncle-mofo (Jul 14, 2006)

My bedroom.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

Heres my garage, nempro and blur are myne, roadbike is my moms and crusier is my bros. The shelving on the side my Dad and I built, my family is very outdoor oriented. Carries all our camping gear and doesnt take up that much space, only about 2 feet wide.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

THERES A PICTURE OF THE NEMESIS !!!!!!!!!!!i need to take a pic of my garage


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

scabrider said:


> i make space...


is the rc t-maxx,

and what bsa is that tank of.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

paintballeerXC said:


> THERES A PICTURE OF THE NEMESIS !!!!!!!!!!!i need to take a pic of my garage


why did you even post? your sooo sick...not


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

Imagine, a year ago, the only bike I had functioning was the 6 month old cannondale road bike. (not pictured: in peices ready to paint, my racing bike from Highschool and my 1989 Binachi Axis rigid mtb, all original)


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

(i didnt double post, I swear I didnt)


----------



## swimfan (Jan 10, 2007)

*Here they are, my 2 mountain-babys*










*& they Rute friend*


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

tadrscin said:


> Here's mine with locks.


OMG wow, you have a Coiler AND a Coiler Dee lux, then you have a kumicho! and people call me bad


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

Going to college and living in a cheap apartment does not leave much money or space for a proper bike shop. Luckily I can wrench at work or at KU's rec center, but I will have my own space as soon as I can get a place with enough room. For now, I share a bedroom with my bikes. Should have seen it last year in the dorms, my roommate and I had bikes hanging from the pipes in the ceiling. 

Pics are of my freeride bike in my Park stands and of my S-Works singlespeed and my buddies Hardrock that he got way too drunk to ride home, several nights in a row actually. Like I said, college.


----------



## tadrscin (Jul 13, 2005)

todd_freeride said:


> OMG wow, you have a Coiler AND a Coiler Dee lux, then you have a kumicho! and people call me bad


Not exactly. I have a Kumicho, Coiler and Superlight. My wife has a Kumicho Type R, Coiler Primo(built up with mostly my parts so technically it's mostly mine) and a K2 Tirade. She also has a Transition Trail or Park frame and I'm waiting on a Kona Scrap frame. You only have too many bikes when you can't find a place to store them. Her Kumicho is missing from the pic because she was doing a shuttle ride at Port Angeles while I was taking care or our sick cat. So you might still be bad, but you've got a good eye.


----------



## mondraker (Feb 8, 2007)

proud of my Montesa Trials-bike (T15)
..........and I'm running out of space!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm kinda running out of space..


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm kinda running out of space..


----------



## tadrscin (Jul 13, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> I'm kinda running out of space..


Nonsense! You just need smaller bikes.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

f0ggy said:


> why did you even post? your sooo sick...not


u called me out....... and for once i came out

putting a new tire on


----------



## jhhubb (Apr 19, 2006)

*Heres mine*

Here is my setup... A one car garage but I make the most of it.


----------



## VooDoo13 (Jan 29, 2005)

ehansen007 said:


> FCLINDER, love the Repsol RR. Wanna race? Only in a straight line of course and only for 1/8 mile! I know that's my only shot!


What kind of bike is that?

The one with the engine I mean. Nice stance...I've wanted to build something in almost all flat black (with a few polished pieces) for a while. Looks like you beat me to it...very nice.


----------



## Saved1 (Sep 20, 2004)

reflectors are the new "black" in DH.


----------



## Ride320 (Mar 4, 2007)

wow thats awsome i collect reflectors too!


----------

